# Wannabe Catamaran Sailor



## DorothyRose (Sep 25, 2011)

Hello! I am so land locked the rocky mountains are in my way! But I dream of the ocean and the feel of the water!! I would love to chat with Catamaran owners as I love the look of them more than the traditional boat. I am currently saving for my boat...Please let me know how the cat's feel...what size I should get for an pacific ocean cruise, and what the monthly costs might be for operation?? I hope to meet you all on the water!!


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

DR,

You got to realize that a cat has it's defeciency as well as a mono does. Some cats are tubs, and some are thorough breds. For cruising a cat with a lot of compromises makes for good speed, and comfort. The most important thing is your budgets and how much, or little performance means to you.
.
Some are afraid of one offs, such as cold molded. People find comfort in what the norm is. Keep an open mind, and tons of research. A lot of it can be found right here in the forums. Books by Chris White, and a few others will help. What got me started was CATAMRANS OFFSHORE by Rudy Choy who recently passed. BEST WISHES in finding a cat to serve you well.......*i2f*


----------

